# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Удаленный доступ

## NeSpec

Добрый день!
Дамы и господа, подскажите где почитать про настройку удаленного доступа к 1С7.7.
Спасибо.

----------


## Maksy_G

есть радмин, есть сервер терминалов... задачу поподробнее объясните?

----------


## gfulk

Maksy_G, поддерживаю. 
2ТС: конкретнее излагайте, пожалуйста. Модуль libastral.so лично у меня выключен

----------


## NeSpec

> есть радмин, есть сервер терминалов... задачу поподробнее объясните?


Если бы я знал такие слова как "радмин" и "сервер терминалов" то наверное вопрос не задавал бы:)
Попробую точнее поставить задачу: что нужно для того чтобы получить возможность работать в 1С удаленно?
Как я понял из реплики Maksy_G это возможно как минимум двумя способами: а) с помощью радмина и б) используя сервер терминалов.
Я, чайник в этом вопросе, еще слышал про удаленный рабочий стол. Что нить "для чайников" посоветуйте. На пальцах объясните, чтобы я мог знающим людям объяснить. Хотя возможно меня и без объяснений поймут. Фирма маленькая, занимаются продажей компьютеров и комплектующих, думаю что для них слова "радмин" и "сервер терминалов" что то да скажут.

----------


## gfulk

> Если бы я знал такие слова как "радмин" и "сервер терминалов" то наверное вопрос не задавал бы:)
> Попробую точнее поставить задачу: что нужно для того чтобы получить возможность работать в 1С удаленно?
> Как я понял из реплики Maksy_G это возможно как минимум двумя способами: а) с помощью радмина и б) используя сервер терминалов.
> Я, чайник в этом вопросе, еще слышал про удаленный рабочий стол. Что нить "для чайников" посоветуйте. На пальцах объясните, чтобы я мог знающим людям объяснить. Хотя возможно меня и без объяснений поймут. Фирма маленькая, занимаются продажей компьютеров и комплектующих, думаю что для них слова "радмин" и "сервер терминалов" что то да скажут.


Насколько я могу понять, вам нужен сервер терминалов. Организуется это довольно просто. Покупаете/выделяете компьютер с большим объемом оперативной памяти (поскольку именно на нем будет крутиться 1С, все пользователи будут работать на нем ОДНОВРЕМЕННО, следовательно, необходимо запастить памятью примерно из расчета 128МБ*Колво пользователей+512 на саму систему). Устанавливаете на этот компьютер серверную ОС (например, Windows 2008 Server), устанавливаете/настраиваете туда же сервер терминалов. После этого необходимо настроить учетные записи для всех пользователей, которые будут работать удаленно.
Неквалифицированному человеку сделать все это проблематично, но возможно. Гугль Вам в руки и неделю времени

----------


## pakko

Не забудьте, что 32-разядная ОС больше 4 гиг не поддерживает, а если быть точным 3,2 гига примерно, остальное использоваться пользователями не будет.
Либо ставьте 64 разрядную ось

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

http://www.mista.ru/articles1c/terminal.htm - вот статья(правда для 2003 Server), из которой наверно многое можно узнать по этому вопросу. Довольно подробно расписано как и что.

----------


## KSP1978

так же ни чего не поняла, но вопрос остался. Я главный бух. собираюсь в дикрет, но работать необходимо, следовательно или мотаться на рабочее место в кабинет либо решать задачу с возможностью работать в 1С посредством интернета, т.к. живу я далеко от офиса)). Из всего перечисленного поняла что это мой вариант, а проще нет выхода.

----------


## gfulk

> так же ни чего не поняла, но вопрос остался. Я главный бух. собираюсь в дикрет, но работать необходимо, следовательно или мотаться на рабочее место в кабинет либо решать задачу с возможностью работать в 1С посредством интернета, т.к. живу я далеко от офиса)). Из всего перечисленного поняла что это мой вариант, а проще нет выхода.


Найдите специалиста, он Вам настроит все, что нужно, просто прочитав ту статью. Если Вы там ничего не понимаете (ничего страшного, у Вас другая специализация), то сами настроить ничего не сможете

----------


## Maksy_G

Ну почему же не сможет. Сможет! 
*KSP1978*, вот решение вашей проблемы
Кстати, *NeSpec*, это и к тебе относится. :)

----------


## mik_8

На самом деле можно все гораздо проще можно, но для этого надо знать ,что есть в офисе.
1.1С сетевая или нет,если сетевая то под какой Ос
2.Способ подключения к интернету в офисе и дома
3.Есть ли в офисе какой нибудь "компьютерщик" )

----------


## this

> так же ни чего не поняла, но вопрос остался. Я главный бух. собираюсь в дикрет, но работать необходимо, следовательно или мотаться на рабочее место в кабинет либо решать задачу с возможностью работать в 1С посредством интернета, т.к. живу я далеко от офиса)). Из всего перечисленного поняла что это мой вариант, а проще нет выхода.


Есть, элементарно сделать доступ к вашему компьютеру из дома да и все... ничего не надо будет переделывать и перенастраивать, минимальные изменения привычные для бухгалтера

----------


## standartml

Я УЖЕ 2 ГОДА ПОЛЬЗУЮСЬ ПРОГОЙ TEAM VIEWER ? ,БЕСПЛАТНА, НА РАБОЧИЙ КОМП СТАВИТЕ ПРОГУ И СЕБЕ ТОЖЕ, НА САЙТЕ ВСЕ ЕСТЬ, ГЛАВНОЕ НА РАБОТЕ КОМП. ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ ВКЛЮЧЕН, МОЖНО ИЗ ДОМА ВСЕ БУМАЖКИ ПЕЧАТАТЬ НА РАБОЧЕМ ПРИНТЕРЕ..УДОБНО

----------


## Maksy_G

*standartml*, ты блАндинка?

----------


## vovchicnn

> так же ни чего не поняла, но вопрос остался. Я главный бух. собираюсь в дикрет, но работать необходимо, следовательно или мотаться на рабочее место в кабинет либо решать задачу с возможностью работать в 1С посредством интернета, т.к. живу я далеко от офиса)). Из всего перечисленного поняла что это мой вариант, а проще нет выхода.


Все сказанные предложения правильны, но не надёжны. Простая ситуация: вы "залезли" в базу таким образом, а у вас интернет слетел... Хорррошая куча приятностей... Используйте УРБД: с утреца обменялись данными (вы видите, что сделали в контре), поработали (в конторе видят, что сделали вы). И так хоть каждые пять минут. У нас таким образом работали филиалы в других городах, а в филиалах минимум по 3 компа. Способы обмена от "автомата" через Outlook, до банального, через флешку, у кого на что фантазии хватает...

_Добавлено через 11 минут 18 секунд_



> Я УЖЕ 2 ГОДА ПОЛЬЗУЮСЬ ПРОГОЙ TEAM VIEWER ? ,БЕСПЛАТНА, НА РАБОЧИЙ КОМП СТАВИТЕ ПРОГУ И СЕБЕ ТОЖЕ, НА САЙТЕ ВСЕ ЕСТЬ, ГЛАВНОЕ НА РАБОТЕ КОМП. ДОЛЖЕН БЫТЬ ВКЛЮЧЕН, МОЖНО ИЗ ДОМА ВСЕ БУМАЖКИ ПЕЧАТАТЬ НА РАБОЧЕМ ПРИНТЕРЕ..УДОБНО


А принтером, который на работе, тоже из дома управлять? Если он бумажку "съел", или просто завис? Или для этого в офисе специальный знахарь у принтера сидит? А готовые распечатки как из дома просмотреть? Гонцы для этого? А вообще БД по инету гонять, это нормально? Я, как админ, такой х.... никогда не позволял заниматься. Хотя бы ради сохранности данных и жизнеспособности БД. Для этого есть нормальная штука УРБД.

----------


## i-denis

> Все сказанные предложения правильны, но не надёжны. Простая ситуация: вы "залезли" в базу таким образом, а у вас интернет слетел... Хорррошая куча приятностей... Используйте УРБД: с утреца обменялись данными (вы видите, что сделали в контре), поработали (в конторе видят, что сделали вы). И так хоть каждые пять минут. У нас таким образом работали филиалы в других городах, а в филиалах минимум по 3 компа. Способы обмена от "автомата" через Outlook, до банального, через флешку, у кого на что фантазии хватает...
> 
> _Добавлено через 11 минут 18 секунд_
> 
> А принтером, который на работе, тоже из дома управлять? Если он бумажку "съел", или просто завис? Или для этого в офисе специальный знахарь у принтера сидит? А готовые распечатки как из дома просмотреть? Гонцы для этого? А вообще БД по инету гонять, это нормально? Я, как админ, такой х.... никогда не позволял заниматься. Хотя бы ради сохранности данных и жизнеспособности БД. Для этого есть нормальная штука УРБД.


А косяки с УРБД которые так любят периодически появляется какой у них знахарь будет исправлятьИИ
В офисе наверняка есть еще люди которые сидят в асе, скайпе, на телефоне в конце концов.
Если стоит вопрос безопасности - ничто не мешает настроить VPN.
у меня полно народу работает в удаленке по терминалу и не имеют никаких проблем. А я так же удаленно админю десяток контор....
Имхо топикастеру надо найти адекватного админа который не грузя ей голову настроит удаленку

----------


## nitro80

Зачем тимвивер, когда в самой винде всё естьИ

----------


## this

затем что для связи двух компьютеров надо чтобы на точке куда ты подключаешься был белый айпи адрес, а при сипользовании тимвьюера он сам настраивает тунель, тебе не приходится настраивать роутеры и т.п. Удобно

----------


## nitro80

Ну удобно конечно, когда надо развернуть что-то быстро.
А можно и немного другими путями пойти. При динамическом ip спасёт dyndns.org.

----------


## lazarsr

Если кому интересно я уже 2 года работаю с хамаши. 15 магазинов висят онлайн на серваке 2003, и все работает замечательно.

----------


## Mechanicuss

+ 1 в сторону TeamViewer. Для данной ситуации оптимальное решение. Если надо распечатать на домашнем принтере, то печатные формы пускаются на виртуальный принтер (Microsoft XPS Document Writer) в xps-файлы, сохраняются в Эксельном формате или в 1С-ном mxl. Пересылаются тем же TV на домашний комп, открываются и печатаются.

УРБД - зло, особенно если человек на "другом конце" плохо понимает что происходит. Одно время сидели на УРДБ, страшно вспомнить... потом перешли на RDC, счастье сразу привалило.

----------

